# Jon's Update Thread



## MMiz (Sep 5, 2005)

This thread will be dedicated to the updates Jon sends me via email or leaves via voicemail 

*This thread will be edited with updates.  If you hear anything from him, send it to "moderators(at)emtlife.com" and someone will update the thread.
*

9/5/05 - 8:43 AM EST

hey. Im at philly iinternational, waiting. Ive already
had my special screening because the ticket was bought
last night. Yay. Good news is that we get to fly first
class. On both this flight and the one from dallas /
fort worth into baton rouge. Gi

9/6/05 - 1:05 AM EST

after 3 hours at dallas fort worth, they found up a
plane. We got in to baton rouge at 4pm local time -
central daylight. We joined some of the early amr
folks at a nights of columbus hall, in a residential
neighborhood. The next-door neighbors are renov

9/6/05 - 1:12 AM EST

the first crews leave at 0500 tues. We had no rigs
this afternoon, but two returned from local standby,
and more are arriving as i write this. As of now, im
paired with a basic emt from my group. We dont know
what to expect for tomorrow. Anyway, good n

09/06/05 - 9:42:06PM EST

Jon left a voicemail.  It is attached in WAV format.  To dowload, right-click and save as.  Then open the file on your computer.

Jon's First Voice Update


----------



## MMiz (Sep 5, 2005)

Edit: Posted all in thread above


----------



## Jon (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey - I'm at Dallas/Fort Worth, and am using one of therinternet access machines. First leg was ok. First Class!

it is 1240 here, I leave at 1420 local. We'v already met up with a group of basics and medics out of NY and Long Island... we will all fly in together. We don't know what we are going to be doing, or where we will be staying... our Direcor  of Operatons is with us, and she is as clueless as we are :lol: . We've been told we will be a ble to do laundry... I really hope so... my 3 uniforms will get real rank, real soon, otherwise.

As of now, we ae deployyed for 14 days, but possibly more - no one really knows yet.

I will continue to send Matt updates via email and/or voicemail.... thanks Chimpie, Capt, and Scott for yur offers, too.

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 5, 2005)

He just doesn't like us as much.    

Take care Jon and keep in touch.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Sep 5 2005, 03:42 PM
> * He just doesn't like us as much.
> 
> Take care Jon and keep in touch.    *


 So true.  So true


----------



## MMiz (Sep 6, 2005)

Everyone be sure to look at the top thread as it will be updated with Jon's updates


----------



## Phridae (Sep 6, 2005)

I had no idea he was going anywhere.


----------



## rescuejew (Sep 6, 2005)

Good for Jon...youll be in my thoughts and prayers, buddy.  Take care of yourself, if youre able to logon and read this. We'll all be thinking about you.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 7, 2005)

I think Jon sent me a voicemail too.  Now I just need to find some speakers   I'll keep you updated


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 9, 2005)

Anything from Jon in the last couple of days?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 9, 2005)

It's pretty boring on here w/ out Jon...

Make him come back.  :blink:


----------



## Jon (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey,

I've been really crazy.... Finished a 36-hour detail at a shelter this afternoon, waiting at the laundromat for laundy right now.

We've been crazy the last few days.... lots of hurry up and wait


I'm hopefully off until Sunday.


Things have been really crazy.... every time I try to send a message, the internet crashes on my phone   

I've been up since 0730 local time yesterday, with an hour sleep up and back from the shelter last night / this morning, and 3 hours sleep there.

We've been sending folks into N.O. for DMORT ops, and they keep on getting recalled.....   they did do some removal ops, but then the whole Decon issue didn't happen, and the trucks sat "hot" in the lot in Baton Rouge for 24+ hours :angry: 

I've been to both the "special needs" shelters (Nursing homes) and done some discharge and hospital transfers.

As of now, we've got crews and rigs, but few assignments...we are running some 911 work in N.O. (but that is drying up - no population) and a chunk in baton Rouge--- 2.5x normal pop, for who knows when.

Anywhoo... I got to go get my laundry.... I'll keep in touch.


Jon


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 9, 2005)

Good to hear from you sweety, Sounds like a rough time, but I bet you're loving it.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 10, 2005)

Glad to hear from you Jon.  Somehow I didn't realize you had deployed there.  Stay safe and keep us updated.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm really sorry guys.  I've been getting Jons mesages during my lunch hour and tried posting them.  I guess right now I can't post .wav files but I didn't realize the error message.  I just assumed they were posted.  I'm uploading them now.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 10, 2005)

Matt-

Can  you make this thread a "sticky" so it won't get pushed down the list.  At least for the time being, while this recovery is happening.  

And can we have Luno post here as well so we can keep up with him?


----------



## MMiz (Sep 10, 2005)

This thread is now a sticky and the voicemail is now posted 

Be safe jon, keep us updated!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 10, 2005)

I downloaded it to Dell Jukebox. 

Jon sounds a lot like I do. Really.  :blink:  At first it sounded exactly like me, maybe it's just the phone.

I should post a voice message to wish him good luck! I could play my theme song!     First I have to saw the mic in half to get at the wires...  get some electrical tape... and then wire it back together. When I closed the door on the computer desk, wire must have sheared off due to the close proximity of the drawer above it.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Sep 10 2005, 08:08 PM
> * First I have to saw the mic in half to get at the wires...  get some electrical tape... and then wire it back together. *


 What a Whacker    


That's cool, I got to hear Jon   

Is the population so high because of all the EMS and Tactical down there?


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Sep 11 2005, 06:12 AM
> * Is the population so high because of all the EMS and Tactical down there? *


 EMS, Fire, SAR, Red Cross, FEMA, other volunteers, people bringing in supplies, media, etc.

Just to give you an idea, the Red Cross is sending about 600 volunteers a day to the South-Central area to help out with relief and sheltering.  Our Chapter has sent 81 volunteers to the area, the most from any chapter in our 8 state region.   B)


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, that's what I assumed, no wonder they're telling people to hold off and not go down there.


----------



## Summit (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck Jon! Stay safe!


----------



## Jon (Sep 18, 2005)

I got back last night, and have been going crazy tring to get my stuff unpacked and go though all my emails.

I'll try to catch up... my phone email didn't work right for the last week, and twice I had messages send and then not deliver for some reason.

*On 9/11*... I was off... I sat around base with my partner and slept,m then went over to LSU to help "unload" a truck (in shorts and a t-shirt, with 3 other guys, in similar non-unifor attire) we got there, and found out that they wanted someone with a big box truck or tractor trailer to help them by loading supplies to go to mississippi.

later on 9/11 - we had a big meeting, with a short prayer from a chaplin (we were operating out of the Jimmy Swigert ministries Bldg   ). One of the more meomrable comments was said by the Incident Commander from the Dept. Pub. Health.... "Who 'alls from New York?" And there were probably 2 folks in the group of 200-300 folks.... He than said "4 years ago, we sent folks to help y'all.... and we are all very happy to have you here, helping us, 4 years later"

It was also announced that starting Monday 9/12, we would start to go "door to door" in the affected parishes.... with the help of the local Dept's for aging, to do well being checks on the sick and elderly, who hadn't seen any medical help for 2 weeks.

9/12...I was to be deployed with a non-driving guy from new york.... I'd been up until midnight, and was up at 0430 to be deployed.... I said NO WAY, and swapped with another crew... I ended up with a partner out of my base, and we went to find a truck... no luck... all the rigs were either ALS or out.... so we got jammed up and missed out of the "door to door" mission. We went back to bed. Later, we went inot New Orleans to pick up a truck that was left at City Hall by a crew assigned to N.O. for 1+ weeks, supporting the DOH there.... so we got lost trying to get off I-10. I was driving, my partner was navigating (and taking pictures). It was bizzare to be driving up and down on and off ramps the wrong way... including backing 100+ feet up off ramps, twice, when they were flooded at the bottom.

Then we got lost... directed by some nicve Army Reserve folks with maps to take Washington Street all the was into center city... 2 miles down washington Street... it flooded out, after we passed two Calif. USAR teams.

So back up washington to the I-10, back into town, again, and I finally found a back way into the superdome area. We pickled up the truck, made a big loop of downtown, took pictures, then went home.

I was happy I brought my armor, but kicked myself that I didn't put it on until after we made it downtown and I could take the time to dig it out... in hindsight, I should have had it on leaving camp... I was really uncomforatable after some wrong turns.  

9/13.... Finally got a mission... I spent the evening with another guy from New York in the Louis Armstrong airport. I tried to use the internet terminal in the airport, but it wasnt working    .  I had dinner and breakfast on the tarmac, in a big tent. Really bizzare. 

9/14... got back, stuck around the EOC for an hour to get our pictures taken, then spent 2.5 hours in the sun getting ready to get our pictures taken. I smelled very less than clean, and leaft there, went to camp, then went for a shower.

From 9/14 until I departed on 9/17.... I was assigned to the supply tent at the EOC.... pretty easy gig... sit and read, and sleep in the air conditioned tent. The A/C got overwhelmed during the day, but at night was pretty nice. 

On 9/15.... I drove around, got my photos printed at wal-mart, and drove a supervisor around too....

Finally pulled out on 9/17 in the late AM.... and our shirts finally showed up (we were supposed to have them at the begining of the deployment).. they are highway orange and say "Disaster Team Katrina 2005" on the back, with the company logo on the front. The joke is, that at 200 yards, the back blurs into a bullseye... for all the folks running around with guns.... gee... don't the shirts make a great target.

We wore the shirts home.

We flew home first class, Delta this time - through Atlanta. When We were in atlanta, everyone thanked us. When we got to Philly, and asked a couple of folks to take our picture in front of the baggage claim area.... we got the "who the heck are you" stare, and the 5th person finally agreed to do it.... *great *to be back in the _City of Brotherly Love_

Jon


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 18, 2005)

We're glad to have you back!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 19, 2005)

Two back home safely, one more to go.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME BACK JON


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcom Home Jon!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Sep 19 2005, 08:49 AM
> * WELCOME BACK JON *


 Me too!


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Sep 9 2005, 11:58 PM
> * Good to hear from you sweety, Sounds like a rough time, but I bet you're loving it.   *


 It was pretty cool... unitl my tent became infested with fire ants. Then it stunk... then I got to sleep in the Air Conditioned Supply tent... much better... no fire ants...

Jon


----------



## Jon (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Sep 11 2005, 07:07 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Sep 11 2005, 07:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Sep 11 2005, 06:12 AM
> * Is the population so high because of all the EMS and Tactical down there? *


EMS, Fire, SAR, Red Cross, FEMA, other volunteers, people bringing in supplies, media, etc.

Just to give you an idea, the Red Cross is sending about 600 volunteers a day to the South-Central area to help out with relief and sheltering.  Our Chapter has sent 81 volunteers to the area, the most from any chapter in our 8 state region.   B) [/b][/quote]
 I actually flew in from Dallas / Ft. Worth with a guy from Westchester New York.. a SWATY Medic, who is working "Secuirty" (Luno Style) for the Red Cross as a VOLUNTEER (Hey.. I'd volunteer if they let me bring an armory with me, too  ).


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome back, Jon. Sometime, we'll have to get together over a beer or 6 and swap stories. 

Good to have you back and in one piece.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SafetyPro_@Sep 22 2005, 03:50 PM
> * Welcome back, Jon. Sometime, we'll have to get together over a beer or 6 and swap stories.
> 
> Good to have you back and in one piece.  *


   Underage drinking... Very very bad... Especially at 20 (or 19) what ever he is.

That is something that needs to be done at 16 and 17...


----------

